# Walter Grey



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Sir Walter is enjoying life. Great job, Twyla.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad your cat is doing ok. He's beautiful.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Glad he is ok, he looks alot like my leo,


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

glad he is doing good now. You are a good mama .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad he's feeling better. The borrowed time I had when my previous cat got lymphoma was so precious.


----------

